# Need some advice folks



## Steven. (Aug 10, 2013)

Hows its going tegutalk?.. havent been on here in a while...LOOK AT ALL THE BABY BLUES!!!!! Lol. im happy for all of you guys. Its amazing to see the same tegus on here when I got banz and how much they've all grown up.. anyways I've been having a issue with banz. He gonna be turning 1 year in couple of days and hes about 2.5ft. The thing is he ate 3 rat pups couple days ago and I noticed he hasn't dropped anything. He always goes in his water bowl everyday but for the last couple of days there's nothing. Last night I notice that he was trying to push out one of the rat pups but it was stuck. He was dragging himself all over the enclosure and it still didnt help. I grabed a pair of tongs and tired pulling it out but it wasnt moving. His basking spot is between 120-130 depending on which spot hes goes on the slate. Guys im really worried. His belly still looks fat like he just ate. Please help me. Ive tried 2 hour soaks. Raising basking temp. Giving him natural sun.. nothing seems to help him pass that rat pup. .. thank you

From my phone to yours eyes


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 10, 2013)

If hes blocked, I would doubt its from the rat pup at those temps but more like he ate something he shouldnt have. Do you have him on mulch? 
Try using a syringe and slowly putting some mineral oil into his mouth. You can also let him roam a room with no carpet. Getting him active usually helps them go. Is he wiggling and pushing really hard when hes trying to go? Or is he just dragging his butt? Because the dragging the butt can be him coming into maturity and he could be scent marking. I definitely do NOT advice trying to pull anything out of him, that could do a lot damage to him. When in doubt, take him to a vet for palpation and an xray.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 12, 2013)

Make sure he is well hydrated and receiving enough calcium, too. To put it simply, calcium influences muscle contraction which in turn affects just about every part of the body.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 12, 2013)

Too many rat pups can indeed lead to gut motility issues. The fur isn't soluble and can actually lead to minor impaction. However, much of the advice offered here is spot on. If your tegu is straining, then digestive motility is likely a concern. Some mineral oil will help as a laxative, being well hydrated is also helpful - perhaps giving the tegu some water with actual digestive fibre will help more. If calcium plasma levels have been low, as Laura indicates this impacts the muscle of the digestive tract. Many people also recommend warm baths. This doesn't so much ease the defecation process as it gets the whole body in good temperature and often promotes the animal to try a little harder. Parasites can also be a factor in inhibiting defecation.


----------



## Steven. (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you so much guys. I tried the mineral oil yesterday with some ground turkey. He eat some but not all. I think im gonna put him outside in the florida sun for a little and see how that helps..

From my phone to yours eyes


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 14, 2013)

Make sure he has some calcium, too. Try mixing the calcium with water and at least getting some in there that way. The sun idea is fantastic. Having plenty of calcium on board when the Vit D levels will peak is a bonus!


----------



## Steven. (Aug 15, 2013)

Excellent. Thank you Laura

From my phone to yours eyes


----------



## Steven. (Aug 28, 2013)

Just an update guys. I took bans out of this 4x2 and put him in a 40 gallon outside in the sun couple days ago. Without all the stuff inside, i didnt realize how big a 40 gallon really is.. Anyways he is doing 100% better. I bought a new repti cal because the one he was using was about 4 years old. I also kept all the unused egg shells and mixed it in with his meat. He is super active everyday, eats and poops everyday. He has one of those XL corner water bowls and about 1ft of cypress and eco earth. I'm so relived. I think the powersun in his enclosure is not giving off UVB or not enough. He just turned a year on aug. 15 and hes a little over 2ft. Now the only thing i need to figure out is if i should keep him outside permanently or bring him out couple times a week....


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 30, 2013)

Be careful with a 40gal glass enclosure in the sun as they can heat up quickly. It may have been a combination of the new calcium, sun, heat, and humidity. Sounds like he's doing great!


----------



## Steven. (Sep 6, 2013)

Yea we keep an eye on him, plus the fact that we get rain every afternoon helps too and you laura know how much rain we get. I actually think it was the powersun bulb not giving off any uvb. But none the less, he is doing wonderfully.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad to hear. Yeah, we get some serious downpours, haha. It has been crazy this year.


----------

